# cypripedium Sunny



## Dido (Jun 3, 2010)

This is the first bloom of this nice Hybrid. 

Enjoy the flower





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2010)

Pretty! Can you give us a closer shot, please....


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2010)

That's a winner! Fasciolatum crosses always are.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

lovely flower, the pouch is very round


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> lovely flower, the pouch is very round



Reminds me of an egg.


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I can not give a closer shot, a snail was faster. 
It only cuted a part of the pouch.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2010)

too bad about the snail - still a neat one!:clap:


----------

